# total newb..but jumping in !



## medicdav66 (Sep 27, 2007)

Ok guys. Im jumping in here and would like advice on equipment and necessities to begin yak-fishing. I am new to yakking.. but not fishing. Have been surf fishing for several years now, and travel to Hatteras 4-5 times a year, and target big Reds.
So, that being said.. I am receiving a fishing yak for Christmas this year from my sweetie  and was even given the option on which I wanted.. a Trident 11 or 13 OR a Tarpon 120. I chose the Tarpon after reading through posts and reviews online. The Trident has a higher max weight capacity.. but Tarpon 120 has better reviews. 
Im looking to outfit it for going 400-600yds off the beach and either troll or bottom fish for Reds. Im 6'1 and weigh about 215. I borrowed a co-workers Liqui-Logic last fall and paddled to the sandbar that was off the Point then, and loved it. I capsized twice.. once on launch and then again on landing back at the Point (Sound-side), but other than pride, all was good. 
So I need to obviously learn about adding a rudder and anchor system to a Tarpon.. if its even feasible.. and advice on setting up for a couple hours offshore under my own power. I will also add a depth/fish-finder and maybe a camera. I would love to be able to attach a hands-free propulsion system to it somehow.. but doubting thats possible. Any advice..pro's/con's.. would be appreciated. Im a paramedic about 5hrs inland... so lots to learn!


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Welcome to the Very DarkSide.. 

I for one do not use a Rudder, its just one more thing to hit you in the Head when ya Wipe (which everyone does) I have an anchor system on my Tarpon 120 and its a No Drill. If you head over to my FB page you can see how simple of a Design it is.. For Dropin Bait I use Troller Rollers attached to my Milkcrate.. It enables you to Drop multiple baits with out gettin a tangled mess. I would opt for a Good GPS over a FishFinder Depth Finder.. (I have not seen a Fish Finder setup that I would use, and non of them would take the beating that they would get on my Yak) 

It can be rigged for a Trolling Motor and there are a few company that have the Brackets that you would need.. Just Google it up.. I am not a Fan of the Motorized Kayaks, I am more of a Purist.. A Trolling motor can write a Check your @ss can't Cash.. It can get you farther then you can paddle and then if the Motor goes out, your screwed.. 

What you will find is that Ocean Side Hatteras is way less productive then the Sound Side.. In the Ocean you get shots at Blues and Spanish and if your in the Right place at the Right time you can get on the Drum.. With that said there are at least 8 different Species that you can Target in the Sound including the above 3.. 

If you have access to FB, go look at my Photo's Page and you can see the design of my anchor trolley, the ones they sell in stores SUCK.. Good Luck and Welcome.. 

JAM


----------



## medicdav66 (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for chiming in, Jam! I know enough about this site to know that you are the one to talk to! I decided on the Tarpon 120, and she is going to pick it up at the GBO airport in the morning! Im stoked about this! She ordered a paddle with the package, and it comes with downrigger, rudder and anchor system. I cant wait till May! I have been thinking about what you said, and plan on going Sound-side..at least to start. But, I have no idea where to start.. to put in.. or where to go. Ive often gone over the bridges and thought "man.. I would love to have a kayak under this thing!" 
I need to know about your recommendations on GPS and depth-finder. I understand it comes with a mount for the transducer. I also know I will need a milk-crate to mount rod-holders..etc. Like I said before... total newb.. maybe you could let me know where to put in and what direction to go about the 3rd week of May


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

medicdav66 said:


> Thanks for chiming in, Jam! I know enough about this site to know that you are the one to talk to! I decided on the Tarpon 120, and she is going to pick it up at the GBO airport in the morning! Im stoked about this! She ordered a paddle with the package, and it comes with downrigger, rudder and anchor system. I cant wait till May! I have been thinking about what you said, and plan on going Sound-side..at least to start. But, I have no idea where to start.. to put in.. or where to go. Ive often gone over the bridges and thought "man.. I would love to have a kayak under this thing!"
> I need to know about your recommendations on GPS and depth-finder. I understand it comes with a mount for the transducer. I also know I will need a milk-crate to mount rod-holders..etc. Like I said before... total newb.. maybe you could let me know where to put in and what direction to go about the 3rd week of May


Just hit me Up at the marina, I run a Gude service out of Teach's Lair and would love to get out there with ya.. I use a Garmin Etrex Tough on a Slide trax Ram Ball Mount.. Depth Finder I have no use for.. Water In Hatteras is so Clear you can see bottom in 25 feet of Water.. 

JAM


----------



## Yakkin (Jul 5, 2013)

JAM said:


> Welcome to the Very DarkSide..
> 
> I for one do not use a Rudder, its just one more thing to hit you in the Head when ya Wipe (which everyone does) ..... Good Luck and Welcome..
> 
> JAM


Yea, I have visions of getting sliced by a rudder


----------



## medicdav66 (Sep 27, 2007)

who are you on Facebook, Jam? I got the yak, and already starting to set it up! I was wrong about it coming with an anchor system, just the downrigger and rod holder... and the rudder. Sooo.. I got a milk crate last night (thanks to waffle house..hee hee), and ordering rod holders to mount on the crate. But still need an anchor system, and would like to see how you have one set up.. if you have a Tarpon, that is.
I get the feeling Im gonna end up upgrading. I really like the Hobie pedal-propulsion..Mirage I think its called. But Im content to get started with my Tarpon. Guess I need boat rods too, since I mainly have big surf rods (Ballistic, Tica and Mojo). Im not giving up on surf.. hell! the girlfriend is hooked on it now! But needed an excuse to add to the approx 12 setups I already have


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

medicdav66 said:


> who are you on Facebook, Jam? I got the yak, and already starting to set it up! I was wrong about it coming with an anchor system, just the downrigger and rod holder... and the rudder. Sooo.. I got a milk crate last night (thanks to waffle house..hee hee), and ordering rod holders to mount on the crate. But still need an anchor system, and would like to see how you have one set up.. if you have a Tarpon, that is.
> I get the feeling Im gonna end up upgrading. I really like the Hobie pedal-propulsion..Mirage I think its called. But Im content to get started with my Tarpon. Guess I need boat rods too, since I mainly have big surf rods (Ballistic, Tica and Mojo). Im not giving up on surf.. hell! the girlfriend is hooked on it now! But needed an excuse to add to the approx 12 setups I already have



Do a FB Search on JAM's Adventures or John A. Mortensen...

JAM


----------



## ruddyduck (Nov 17, 2005)

So john you get lost?


----------



## jef400dread (Aug 15, 2009)

I also have a saltwater/surf fishing background, and just got into Kayak fishing this year. Check out TKAA.org. That's a great forum dedicated to Kayak Angling. Check out www.paddleswap.com for used gear. It groups Craigslist and a few other listing sites based on geographic location.
I bought a used Tarpon 120 off of paddleswap this past April. I like to think I did a lot of research before making my purchase, but I still have a tiny bit of buyer's remorse. Mine came with a rudder, anchor trolley, and (hull mounted) transducer for the depth/fish finder. My group of friends that I kayak fish with use a Tarpon140, OK Trident 13, Jackson Coosa, and Jackson Cuda 12. After seeing all of these boat in use, if I could do it over again, I'd buy the OK Trident. The two reasons; the huge center hatch capable of storing a tent in the stern of the hull (not possible with Tarpons) and more stable for standing sight fishing. The Tarpon is definitely the fastest boat of the group, allowing me to get where I want with the least effort. I agree with JAM about staying away from trolling motors. If have money to burn on propulsion, I get a carbon shafted paddle with fiberglass blades. Something like the Werner Camano. 
I built a "super crate" just like this;
http://fishmilitia.com/forums/showt...t-Super-quot-milk-crate&highlight=super+crate
I love it. Its awesome. Like the creator, I believe that if I capsize while the lid is secured, I'll lose nothing from it.
I wouldn't take anything longer than 7' out rod wise. Some guys take more rods than me, I never take more than 3 rods per trip. And if the water is moving, any rod I'm not casting I keep secured (and strapped down) in the rod holder. I've never used more than 2 on one outing. In the salt, I take a Medium, a Medium Heavy and an Heavy, all 6.5-7'. I watched my buddy with the Coosa flip right in front of me, in a very light wind, going through some current. He managed to hang onto 2 of his rods, but lost a Tica combo that cost him about $300.
For anchors, go with either 3 or 5lb collapsible. 5lbs if you plan on being in moving/tidal water.
Seeing that your 5hrs inland, IDK if you also plan on bass fishing with your yak. I can tell you that this is difficult from the Tarpon. To be an effective bass fisherman, I've found I need to be able to stand. I have casted while standing in my Tarpon, but knew that if I had to set a hook, I'd be going swimming. Not stable for standing. Check out TKAA.org, its filled with kayak fishing info and free to join.

Good luck


----------

